# question on JD



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

Ok, i keep getting mixed reviews on this and i really need someone who knows what theyre talking about 
I have a 55 gallon tank that currently has a severum, blue gouarmi, 2 firemouths, and a jack dempsey 
my question is on the jack dempsey
i have a 29 gal that i have plans on setting up for my gouarmi but havent yet. 
*** had some aggression towards my smaller firemouth which i have in a QT right now
but i want to know is a sev, jd, and firemouths ok in a 55 gallon tank??
i already have a fish store that said they would take the JD i just really dont want to get rid of him. 
please give me some input. i will if its necessary.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Get a bigger tank.. Tank is okay when they are juvi's, but way to small once they are grown. Your already starting to have issues and at a guess I would say they are nowhere near full size.


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

the JD and firemouths are juvis but the severums full grown.


----------

